# Erfahrungsautausch, Kaufberatung mojo hd 160mm



## rookie082 (3. April 2012)

Hallo Forum, 

ich habs satt mit den "ready-to-bike" AM's, die immer angepriesen werden als "Fahr wo immer du willst" ...und dann doch versagen. zu labbriger Rahmen, keine Steckachse hinten, schlechte Ausstattung wenn akzeptabler Rahmen, dann ggf. zu abfahrtsorientierte Geo. Ich habe mich nun ein wenig mit diversen Hertstellern & Rahmen befasst und ich bin gewillt round 4000â¬, in einen Eigenaufbau, zu investieren. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Kurz zu mir: Ich habe mit 2 Canyon Nerve AM viel Spass gehabt und Blut geleckt... fahre ca. 40% Touren & leicht verwurzelte Trails, da unsere Frauen auch mal mit am Start sind- 30% Feierabendrunde auf der Hausstrecke mit einigen schÃ¶nen Kuppen und kannten (bis max. 50cm HÃ¶he) und 20% Aachener Wald -mit den Jungens. 

Bisher habe ich auf der Hausstrecke nicht alles fahren kÃ¶nnen, aufgrund der Angst, das das Material versagt. Einen Rahmenbruch beim Nerve hatte ich schon - kein Sprung. 

Aufgrund meines Gewichtes von muskeligen 117kg fahrfertig bei 196cm KÃ¶rpergrÃ¶Ãe bin ich nach einigen Probefahrten von Scott, Rotwild, CUbe, etc. zu dem EntschluÃ gekommen, zwischen Liteville 601 & Ibis Mojo zu wÃ¤hlen, ...oder den Rest meines Bikelebens auf Steifigkeit, FunktionalitÃ¤t und GelÃ¤nde zu verzichten und weiter AM-Bikes auf normalen WaldbÃ¶den zu bewegen.

Ich habe 2 Anliegen an Euch:

1. LÃ¶st das Mojo HD in 160mm meine Probleme auf der Suche nach der eierlegenden Wollmilchsau? Pedallerierbar, rockbar und das bei 117kg, bei 196cm? Die Geo finde ich sehr ansprechend da noch rel. steiler Lenkwinkel -> spricht fÃ¼r das Mojo

Hat vielleicht jemand vergleichbare Daten, der ein Mojo fÃ¤hrt?

2. Bitte um Bewertung der groben Materilaliste, die ich mir so zusammengestellt habe. PS: Ich bin "noch" kein Freund von versenkbaren SattesstÃ¼zen, die halten bei meinem Gewicht bestimmt nicht lange!?

- Ramen: schwarz GrÃ¶Ãe XL
- DÃ¤mpfer: RP23 oder DHX 5.0
- Tallas 36 RLC FIT 160mm
- XT Gruppe 3 x 10 (aus KostengrÃ¼nden )
- Bremse Elixir 7 oder. 9, 203/185 vo/hi (aus KostengrÃ¼nden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
- Vorbau: z.B. Race Face Atlas AM Vorbau 31,8x70mm, 8Â°, od. Race Face Turbine 140g
- Lenker: z.B. Reverse, 31,8mm Klemmung, 1,5" Rise (38mm), 710mm breit, 260g
- LRS: Easton Haven, oder Mavic crossmaxx sx (ggf. Altenative?)
- SattelstÃ¼ze: Easton oder Syntace 400mm Alu
- ChrisKing farbige Applikationen, Steuerstaz, Tretlagerkappen etc.
- Biocon KettenfÃ¼hrung

Betreffend der Rahmenfarbe, habe ich einen "Mehrschutz" wenn der Rahmen zusÃ¤tzlich farbig lackiert ist? Muss ich bei Carbon auf Besonderheiten achten? z.B. bei Steinschlag, Pflege, etc?

Betreffend des DÃ¤mpfers: Welchen wÃ¼rdet Ihr fÃ¼r mein Gewicht empfehlen? Welche Erfahrungen habt Ihr gemacht, ... ist ein Coil besser?


Danke fÃ¼r Euer Feedback


----------



## Kerberos (4. April 2012)

Ein paar Deiner Fragen werden in einem ähnlichen, wenige Tage alten Thread adressiert: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9364478

Das HD hat mich jedenfalls abfahrtstechnisch schlagartig um einiges weiter gebracht, ich bin viel schneller und dabei gefühlt sicherer unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muffley (4. April 2012)

Hallo Rookie,

da ich auch lange zur Liteville-Sekte gehört habe und vor ca. einem Jahr zu Ibis gewechselt bin, kann gerne ein paar meiner Erfahrungen teilen.



rookie082 schrieb:


> Aufgrund meines Gewichtes von muskeligen 117kg fahrfertig bei 196cm Körpergröße bin ich nach einigen Probefahrten von Scott, Rotwild, CUbe, etc. zu dem Entschluß gekommen, zwischen Liteville 601 & Ibis Mojo zu wählen, ...oder den Rest meines Bikelebens auf Steifigkeit, Funktionalität und Gelände zu verzichten und weiter AM-Bikes auf normalen Waldböden zu bewegen.



in jedem Fall ein guter Entschluss, beide Rahmen sind steif genug und auf Haltbarkeit ausgelegt. Ich hatte letztes Jahr bereits ein 601 blind bestellt und nachdem der Auslieferungstermin immer weiter verschoben wurde und die erste Charge auch noch ein Problem mit dem Hinterbau hatte (der von LV rasch beseitigt wurde) habe ich mich auf die Suche nach einer anderen Mutter schönen Tochter gemacht und bin beim Mojo HD gelandet.

Für mich war es zunächst mal ein Experiment in Sachen Material und vor zwei Jahren habe ich noch jedem erzählt, dass bei MTBs Carbon für mich niemals in Frage käme! Das Ibis hat mich eines besseren belehrt. Der Mojo HD Rahmen ist richtig stabil gebaut und steckt mehr weg als ich in meinem Bikerleben aufbieten kann. Der LV Rahmen ist relativ dünnwandig und da kann's schon mal eine Delle geben wenn ein großer Stein gegen das Unterrohr knallt oder man mal abfliegt und das Bike irgendwo einschlägt.
Ich war letztes Jahr eine Woche auf La Palma und habe das Bike nicht geschont. Ausser ein paar kleinen Macken im Lack gab es keinerlei Beschädigungen.



rookie082 schrieb:


> 1. Löst das Mojo HD in 160mm meine Probleme auf der Suche nach der eierlegenden Wollmilchsau? Pedallerierbar, rockbar und das bei 117kg, bei 196cm? Die Geo finde ich sehr ansprechend da noch rel. steiler Lenkwinkel -> spricht für das Mojo
> 
> Hat vielleicht jemand vergleichbare Daten, der ein Mojo fährt?



aus meiner Sicht ist das Mojo HD eine eierlegende Wollmilchsau! Ich habe am Wochenende noch einem Freund geschrieben, dass ich mich wenn der Tag kommt an dem ich nur noch ein Bike haben kann für das Mojo HD entscheiden werde.

Gewichtsmässig liege ich ca. 10 - 15 kg unter Dir und hatte bislang noch keinerlei Probleme obwohl mein Mojo HD relativ leicht aufgebaut ist.

Ich hatte Gelegenheit auch das 601 ausgiebig zu testen und ich bin froh das Mojo gefunden zu haben, denn mir persönlich ist das 601 durch den flachen Lenkwinkel zu träge und zu abfahrtsorientert. Dagegen ist das Mojo immer noch super agil und ich komme trotzdem überall runter.



rookie082 schrieb:


> 2. Bitte um Bewertung der groben Materilaliste, die ich mir so zusammengestellt habe. PS: Ich bin "noch" kein Freund von versenkbaren Sattesstüzen, die halten bei meinem Gewicht bestimmt nicht lange!?
> 
> - Ramen: schwarz Größe XL
> - Dämpfer: RP23 oder DHX 5.0
> ...



Soweit nichts auszusetzen, klar gibt's für alles Alternativen, das hat aber auch mit persönlichen Vorlieben zu tun. Eine versenkbare Sattelstütze würde ich schon empfehlen, die RockShox Reverb hält mich mittlerweile auch dauerhaft aus (ok, ich gebe zu ich habe davor 3 kaputtgemacht...).
Hier mal ein paar Alternativen die Du Dir ansehen könntest und mit denen ich selbst gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe:

- Dämpfer: BOS Vip'R, leicht, klasse Performance und da die Händler mittlerweile die Rahmen ohne Dämpfer bestellen können auch erschwinglich (ca. 150 EUR mehr als ein Serien-RP23)
- Gabel: BOS Deville oder RS Lyrik, Absenkung bei langen Anstiegen evtl. über Spanngurt, geht aber auch ohne
- Bremse: Shimano XTR Trail
- Steuersatz: Reset, bei mir knacken die CKs öfter mal, der Reset ist einfach "fire and forget"



rookie082 schrieb:


> Betreffend der Rahmenfarbe, habe ich einen "Mehrschutz" wenn der Rahmen zusätzlich farbig lackiert ist? Muss ich bei Carbon auf Besonderheiten achten? z.B. bei Steinschlag, Pflege, etc?



nein, auch der schwarze Sichtcarbonrahmen ist klar überlackiert und man sieht Steinschläge nicht so sehr wie bei einem farbigen Rahmen wo bei einer Macke das schwarze Carbon sichtbar wird.
Ich würde in jedem Fall die paar Euro in den Polycarbonat-Unterrohrschutz investieren, dann sind auch gleich die Züge/Leitungen aufgeräumt und geschützt.



rookie082 schrieb:


> Betreffend des Dämpfers: Welchen würdet Ihr für mein Gewicht empfehlen? Welche Erfahrungen habt Ihr gemacht, ... ist ein Coil besser?



die neueste Generation der Luftdämpfer (RS Vivid Air, BOS Vip'R, Cane Creek Double Barrel Air) verkürzen den Abstand zu den Stahlfederdämpfern deutlich und sparen ca. 500g Gewicht gegenüber einem vergleichbaren Coildämpfer. Die Dämpferlänge beim Mojo HD ist auch ausreichend um auch bei höheren Luftdrücken noch akzeptable Schaftgeschwindigkeiten zu erreichen, der DW Link Hinterbau tut dann das seine dazu.
Ich hatte in meinem "alten" HD einen MZ Roco Air drin, der hat sehr gut funktioniert, im "neuen" HD einen BOS Vip'R der sehr gut zur BOS Gabel passt und im SLR einen werksmäßig verbauten RP23, den ich allerdings für das HD als unterdimensioniert bewerten würde, ausserdem kommst Du bei Deinem Gewicht irgendwann an die zulässige Luftdruckgrenze des RP23.


----------



## cycophilipp (4. April 2012)

- Ramen: schwarz Größe XL
- Dämpfer: RP23 oder DHX 5.0
- Tallas 36 RLC FIT 160mm
- XT Gruppe 3 x 10 (aus Kostengründen )
- Bremse Elixir 7 oder. 9, 203/185 vo/hi (aus Kostengründen )
- Vorbau: z.B. Race Face Atlas AM Vorbau 31,8x70mm, 8°, od. Race Face Turbine 140g
- Lenker: z.B. Reverse, 31,8mm Klemmung, 1,5" Rise (38mm), 710mm breit, 260g
- LRS: Easton Haven, oder Mavic crossmaxx sx (ggf. Altenative?)
- Sattelstüze: Easton oder Syntace 400mm Alu
- ChrisKing farbige Applikationen, Steuerstaz, Tretlagerkappen etc.
- Biocon Kettenführung

Meine Änderungsvorschläge:

Chris King weglassen und dadurch Geld sparen. Die Preise von dem Zeug sind einfach nur unverschämt und auch nicht besser.

Nen Rock Shox Lyrik rein, die kostet auch nur die Hälfte von der Talas und ist imo besser, zumindest bergab.

Als LRS nen Hope/ZTR Flow (z.B. bei Actionsports) - mit freier Farbwahl - aber viel. kollidiert das mit Deinem Gewicht, weiß ich nicht


----------



## alf2 (5. April 2012)

Zum Mojo kann ich dir nichts sagen, da ich ein GT Sanction fahre. Aber zu deiner Ausstattungsliste kann ich mit ein paar Jahren Erfahrung auf (selbst aufgebauten) Endurobikes schon einiges beitragen.



rookie082 schrieb:


> Ich bin "noch" kein Freund von versenkbaren Sattesstüzen, die halten bei meinem Gewicht bestimmt nicht lange!?



Damit hast du wahrscheinlich recht, meine Reverb wackelt schon ziemlich und das nach einem halben Jahr mit 35 kg weniger.



rookie082 schrieb:


> - Ramen: schwarz Größe XL
> - Dämpfer: RP23 oder DHX 5.0
> - Tallas 36 RLC FIT 160mm
> - XT Gruppe 3 x 10 (aus Kostengründen )
> ...



@ Dämpfer: Der RP23 wird wahrscheinlich dein Gewicht nicht aushalten, den muss ich schon mit hohem Druck fahren. Den DHX Air habe ich nach 2 Jahren und einigen Tunningversuchen endgültig rausgeschmissen. Er rauschte im mittleren Bereich durch und hatte dann zuviel Endprogression - ist ein gängiges Problem und kannst du in den Foren nachlesen! Technologisch ist der DHX Air einfach nicht mehr up to date. Ich fahre jetzt einen Marzocchi Rocco Air TST R, der funktioniert um Welten besser. Hätte es ihn schon vor einem halben Jahr gegeben hätte ich mir allerdings einen Cane Creek Double Barrel Air genommen. Ein Coil Dämpfer funktioniert wahrscheinlich immer noch besser ist aber 0,5kg schwerer. Alternativ mit Titanfeder sinds nur mehr 250g. Wenn du dich für einen Coil Dämpfer entscheidest, würde ich einen Van RC von Push auf dein Gewicht angepasst nehmen, und mit einer Titanfeder ausrüsten! http://www.tftunedshox.com/Catalogue/PUSH/PUSH/PUSH-ed-Rear-Shocks

@ Gabel: Nach Experimenten mit einer Talas und einer Wotan bin ich nun bei einer Marzocchi 55 RC3 Titanium hängengeblieben. (Wobei mich die Talas am wenigsten überzeugt hat, aber am teuersten war). Die Marzocchi ist von der Federungs- und Dämpfungsperformance um Welten besser!!! hat aber 2 Nachteile: man kann sie nicht absenken und sie hat auch kein Pro-Pedal, Lockout oder ähnliches. D.h. bergauf ist das Ding anfangs gewöhnungsbedürftig aber bergab eine Macht (hat auch eine bessere Performance als die 180er Talas R, die ich vor kurzem testen durfte). Alternativ würde ich dir eine RS Lyrik U-Turn mit Extraharter Feder empfehlen und die Dämpfung auf die DH Kartusche umrüsten. Die lässt sich per-Uturn absenken, bietet die Federcharakteristik einer Coil Gabel und hat mit der DH-Dämpfung auch ein gutes Schluckvermögen.

XT-Gruppe find ich sehr OK, was gibts drann auszusetzen? Würde keine Avid sondern auch XT oder sogar Saint Bremsen nehmen (fahre die Saint seit ihrem Erscheinen zu meiner größten Zufriedenheit)

Vorbau, Lenker, Sastü: Syntace, Thomson oder was auch immer!

Steuersatz reicht IMHO ein guter Cane Creek!

Beim Laufradsatz solltest du mit deinem Gewicht aber sauber fahren, sonst würde ich eher zum Deemax raten oder Hope Naben mit breiten Mavic oder Spank Felgen mit DT - Comp Speichen.

Bei Kettenführung halte ich es mit 2fach, Bash und Stinger Kefü

Dein Budgetrahmen scheint mir übrigens für deine Komponentenwahl etwas knapp!

Viel Erfolg beim Aufbau!


----------



## trialsin (10. April 2012)

Hallöle, eigentlich bin ich hier dafür ja im "falschen" Forum, aber wenn Du soviel Geld für einen Carbon Rahmen in die Hand nehmen möchtest, dann würde ich mir an Deiner Stelle auch das Santa Cruz Nomad Carbon anschauen!


----------



## agnes (19. April 2012)

der kostet aber noch mal mindestens 500â¬ mehr^^


----------



## checkb (19. April 2012)

Was wiegt eigentlich ein Mojo HD in M? ( ohne Dämpfer )

checkb


----------



## Muffley (19. April 2012)

mein alter M-Rahmen wog 2.600 g ohne Dämpfer (Baujahr 2010), der neue 2012er in L wiegt nur noch einen Tick über 2.500 g, da Ibis ein neues Herstellungsverfahren einsetzt, welches ohne Schaumkern auskommt und stattdessen eine Latexblase verwendet die sich restlos entfernen lässt wenn der Rahmen 'ausgebacken' ist. Vom Schaumkern blieben oft noch ein paar Reste im Rahmen, vor allem im Bereich des X (Verbindung Oberrohr/Unterrohr) ließ sich der Kern schlecht rauspulen.


----------



## checkb (20. April 2012)

Danke.

Also sind 2800g mit rp23 in M nicht nur Marketing?


----------



## cycophilipp (20. April 2012)

was erwartest Du denn? Gewicht eines RP23 kann man hier unter Gewichte nachkucken oder sonst wie rausfinden...

Prinzipiell lügen nicht alle Hersteller...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muffley (20. April 2012)

checkb schrieb:


> Danke.
> 
> Also sind 2800g mit rp23 in M nicht nur Marketing?



diese Gewichtsangabe ist schon richtig und die Ibis-Jungs geben die Gewichte immer für den Rahmen in Größe L an, also auch da kein Schmu.

Wenn Du mehr als 30 Jahre in der Branche aktiv bist und von Stahl über Alu bis Carbon alle Materialien durch hast wie Scott Nicol dann hat man Gewichtsschummeleien nicht mehr nötig.


----------



## checkb (21. April 2012)

@muffley

Das hört sich gut an.

 Ich bin jetzt 10 Jahre auf dem Bike unterwegs und habe oft falsche Angaben erlebt. Ick denke kennen wir alle hier, zumindest die Bikesüchtigen.

Ich habe letztes Jahr ein HD mal in der Ruhe aus der Nähe betrachtet. Leider bin ich nicht damit gefahren, doch die Form hat mich irgendwie angefixt.

Wie ist der Service bei Ibis? 

Ich nutze mein Bike als Enduro und so sieht es auch aus. Kratzer, Schrammen, Dellen und sicher 1 x im Jahr auch mal ein fetter Abflug über den  Lenker gehören bei mir dazu. Es geht mir hier nicht um den Werkstoff Carbon sondern um die schnelle Hilfe und eventuelle Kulanz. Bei Nicolai wird mir da schnell und durekt geholfen und bei einigen anderen Marken ebenso.

Welcher Händler ist taff und flink?

checkb


----------



## cycophilipp (23. April 2012)

checkb schrieb:


> @muffley
> 
> Das hört sich gut an.
> 
> ...



Ich check nicht ganz, worauf Du hinaus willst - Garantieansprüche kannst Du dort anmelden, wo Du es gekauft hast. Delle im Rahmen = Loch im Carbon, im übertragenen Sinn für mich. Damit kannst Du dann nicht mehr weiterfahren. Seitens Ibis steht das auf ihrer Seite:

http://www.ibiscycles.com/support/warranty/

Schaden durch nen Abflug = kein Garantieanspruch

Wie der Service ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen.


----------



## nullstein (23. Mai 2012)

Ich misch mich hier mal mit ein 
Denke aktuell auch über ein Mojo HD nach.Einsatzgebiet schnelle Trails und ab und an in den Park.Was sagt ihr bei 184cm SL 85cm?M oder L?Ich tendiere ja zur L.Und zu welchen Dämpfer ratet ihr?Gabel ist ne Lyrik RC2DH Coil.
Danke


----------



## Muffley (24. Mai 2012)

in jedem Fall ein L. Ich bin 1,82 m mit 84 cm SL und hatte ein M mit 70 mm Vorbau, was mir einfach zu kurz war. Jetzt habe ich einen L-Rahmen mit 60er Vorbau und bin optimal zufrieden damit. 'Ne Lyrik Coil kann was und wenn Du noch 'nen hunderter investieren kannst, empfehle ich das Tuning durch Forumsuser "Lord Helmchen". Ich hatte die Lyrik eigentlich als Park- oder Ersatzgabel gedacht, nachdem meine BOS jetzt aber schon seit 8 Wochen beim Service ist, freunde ich mich mit der RS jeden Tag besser an..


----------



## Stefan H (24. Mai 2012)

@muffley

Aus Interesse, was für ein Problem hat denn Deine BOS Gabel gehabt? 
2012 Deville?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nullstein (24. Mai 2012)

Das L hat ein 48er Sitzrohr!Mein altes AM hatte ein 48er Sitzrohr und das war mir im Bergabmodus nichts.
Aber bei 182cm ein L mit 60er Vorbau find ich persönlich schon sehr lang.


----------



## cycophilipp (24. Mai 2012)

dann nimm nen 50er oder 40er Vorbau, aber n Mojo HD mit mehr als 50mm Vorbau geht eigentlich nicht wirklich... auch in L nicht - da geht der ganze Bergab-Spaß kaputt...


----------



## Muffley (24. Mai 2012)

nullstein schrieb:


> Das L hat ein 48er Sitzrohr!Mein altes AM hatte ein 48er Sitzrohr und das war mir im Bergabmodus nichts.
> Aber bei 182cm ein L mit 60er Vorbau find ich persönlich schon sehr lang.



stimmt, das Sitzrohr ist schon relativ hoch und wenn's länger bergab geht, versenke ich auch die Reverb komplett.


----------



## Muffley (24. Mai 2012)

Stefan H schrieb:


> @muffley
> 
> Aus Interesse, was für ein Problem hat denn Deine BOS Gabel gehabt?
> 2012 Deville?



die Gabel hat kein Problem, ich hatte den Schaft passend für mein Mojo HD in M abgesägt und für den L-Rahmen war der dann einfach zu kurz. Deshalb lasse ich jetzt die Standrohreinheit austauschen und es dauert ein bisschen bis der Vertrieb das Teil aus Toulouse bekommt.


----------



## nullstein (24. Mai 2012)

Ich werd mal nach Münster zu Gocycle und das M probefahren.Das L kommt aufgrund des langen Sitzrohrs nicht in Frage.
Wo seid ihr das HD vor Kauf probegefahren?Oder kauft ihr einen Rahmen ohne mal drauf gesessen zu haben?


----------



## nopeiler (24. Mai 2012)

Ich war auch in Münster bei Gocycle. Ich kann die Leute da wärmstens empfehlen.
Eigentlich wollte ich einen M Rahmen, aber nach der Probefahrt war klar, dass ich einen L Rahmen brauche. Denn das Oberrohr war einfach zu kurz (mit einem kurzen Vorbau).


----------



## nullstein (24. Mai 2012)

Ich finde 589mm gar nicht so kurz.Das Teil soll ja zum Ballern da sein und nicht um mit 160mm bequem aufm Sofa km zu spulen.Und das Sitzrohr ist ja für Riesen!
Ich hatte mal ein Cube Stereo 20" und das war mir eindeutig zu groß.


----------



## nopeiler (24. Mai 2012)

Wie gesagt, ich war mir eigentlich sicher, dass ich mit meinen 1,81m ein handliches "M" nehmen würde. Aber nach dem ersten aufsitzen, war sofort klar, dass ich ein L brauche, denn die Knie kamen schon fast an den Lenker (obwohl ein 90er Vorbau montiert war).
Und mit einem L (45er Vorbau) kann ich ballern - CCDBA + Lyrik Solo Air DH/Totem Coil DH.


----------



## Muffley (24. Mai 2012)

nullstein schrieb:


> Ich finde 589mm gar nicht so kurz.Das Teil soll ja zum Ballern da sein und nicht um mit 160mm bequem aufm Sofa km zu spulen.Und das Sitzrohr ist ja für Riesen!
> Ich hatte mal ein Cube Stereo 20" und das war mir eindeutig zu groß.



ok, wenn "Ballern" das Einsatzgebiet ist, dann funktioniert ein M-Rahmen vermutlich schon. Ich fahr' mit dem Mojo HD halt auch mal 2.000 hm hoch und da ist ein längerer Rahmen einfach besser. Zum Glück gibt's unterschiedlich große Rahmen


----------



## cycophilipp (25. Mai 2012)

und ich bin zum Glück "nur" 1790mm hoch ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joeruest (29. Mai 2012)

cycophilipp schrieb:


> dann nimm nen 50er oder 40er Vorbau, aber n Mojo HD mit mehr als 50mm Vorbau geht eigentlich nicht wirklich... auch in L nicht - da geht der ganze Bergab-Spaß kaputt...



Also "Jungens" ich bin ganze 186 cm groß und habe einen 75´er Vorbau an meinem IBIS. Ich kann nur sagen, das ich mit dem HD die Grenzen in Richtung "Leicht-Enduro" verschoben habe. Mit meinen 55 Lenzen, kann ich jetzt (trotz 75 mm vorbau) einiges mehr Bergab fahren. Hoch geht die ganze Sache eben wegen dem etwas längeren Vorbaus auch noch ganz gut. 
Zu den Gabeln: Mein Kumpel fährt das HD mit der 2012ér Lyrik. Ich fahre eine TALAS Factory 2012. Die Lyrik ist für meinen geschmack besser. 

Josef


----------



## Muffley (29. Mai 2012)

die "Vorbaulängendiskussion" ist für sich isoliert betrachtet ja auch nicht wirklich sinnvoll. Da muss man eigentlich das gesamte Cockpit betrachten (Lenkerbreite, Kröpfungswinkel des Lenkers nach hinten und nach oben, Anzahl Spacer unterm Vorbau, Gabeleinbauhöhe) und am Ende entscheidet der Fahrer, was für ihn und seinen Fahrstil am besten passt.


----------



## Ibisrider (16. Januar 2013)

Hi Gemeinde, könnt ihr euch folgendes vorstellen und mal eure Meinung posten: HD in Vitamin P, Felgen in Vitamin P. 
Damit wäre natürlich alles andere schwarz bzw. metallisch.


----------



## cycophilipp (16. Januar 2013)

JAJAJA das hört sich verdammt geil an!!! Ich steh voll drauf, wenn die Felgen nicht schwarz sind und farblich passen 


Mach das bitte!!!!!!


----------



## Ibisrider (17. Januar 2013)

jetzt gibt es für das Vitamin P leider keinen Farbcode und es müsste schon exakt übereinstimmen. Jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Kerberos (17. Januar 2013)

Ibisrider schrieb:


> jetzt gibt es für das Vitamin P leider keinen Farbcode und es müsste schon exakt übereinstimmen. Jemand eine Idee?



Frag direkt bei Ibis: http://www.ibiscycles.com/contact/ Scot und Co helfen immer gern und direkt. 

Ich stelle mir das auch sehr cool vor, und natürlich "mal was anderes". Es wird so natürlich alles andere als unauffällig und bescheiden, die Wirkung musst Du aushalten können.


----------



## _Hagen_ (17. Januar 2013)

Kerberos schrieb:


> Frag direkt bei Ibis: http://www.ibiscycles.com/contact/ Scot und Co helfen immer gern und direkt.
> 
> Ich stelle mir das auch sehr cool vor, und natürlich "mal was anderes". Es wird so natürlich alles andere als unauffällig und bescheiden, die Wirkung musst Du aushalten können.



Hy Rassel-Bande,

ist die Farbe "pantone color PMS 387"  und im Netz gibt es ein RGB-Konverter o.ä..

Hab es mit meinen Gabel-Decals mal versucht.... exakt wird es nicht....

... eine Teil-Lackierung der Felgen in VitP würde evtl. coll ausschauen, so 20 cm gelb dann schwarz.... oder was "ausgeht"  
Ciao


----------



## cycophilipp (17. Januar 2013)

Felgen sind hier auch nicht Ton in Ton:


----------



## Ibisrider (17. Januar 2013)

so sieht es auch aus  Das ist aber immer halt Geschmacksache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ibisrider (17. Januar 2013)

das war jetzt bisschen schnell, beim genauer hingucken ist es gar nicht so unstimmig.


----------



## cycophilipp (17. Januar 2013)

so:

anstatt rot Vitamin P


----------



## Ibisrider (29. Januar 2013)

fettes Teil, doch mich hat der Mut verlassen. Aufbau wird jetzt Vitamin P mit vielen silber polierten Parts, was bestimmt sehr interessant wird.
Heute Mittag schau ich mir die Spank Oozy Felgen 2013, in silber Hochglanz an


----------



## cycophilipp (30. Januar 2013)

Ibisrider schrieb:


> fettes Teil, doch mich hat der Mut verlassen. Aufbau wird jetzt Vitamin P mit vielen silber polierten Parts, was bestimmt sehr interessant wird.
> Heute Mittag schau ich mir die Spank Oozy Felgen 2013, in silber Hochglanz an



Feigling, langweilig


----------



## Ibisrider (30. Januar 2013)

warte mal wenn die Bilder da sind, so langweilig ist das garnicht und in der geplanten Kombi habe ich noch kein HD gesehen und ich habe viele gesehen.


----------



## MojoTom (30. Januar 2013)

hätte da noch passende silberne teile.. z.B.

xtr trail
thomson masterpiece

u.s.w.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ibisrider (30. Januar 2013)

Danke Tom, doch die Parts sind schon am einfliegen bzw. da.


----------



## Ibisrider (11. April 2013)

=


----------



## sun909 (19. Februar 2016)

_Hagen_ schrieb:


> Hy Rassel-Bande,
> 
> ist die Farbe "pantone color PMS 387"  und im Netz gibt es ein RGB-Konverter o.ä..
> 
> ...



Bzgl. Farbcode: gibt es was konkretes/exaktes für Vitamin P?

Überlege, die Gabel in dem Ton zu Pulvern/zu lackieren lassen. Evt auch Felgen...

Zufällig jemand mal ein Bild davon gesehen, wie das ausschaut?
Oder jemand da, der photoshoppen kann?

Besten Dank
C.


----------

